
WhatsApp for iPad and Mac in the works, suggests reliable leaker - garysahota93
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/26/whatsapp-for-ipad/
======
vikingcaffiene
This would have been good news before FB bought em. As it stands why not just
save time and mail FB the contents of your hard drive directly?

